# Hard to wake!!



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I am just wondering if anyone else suffers from being extemely hard to wake up in the morning and also not being able to stay awake.

I have episodes where when I wake it feels like clawing my way out of a coma. I am slightly dizzy and shaky. I also will find it almost impossible to stay awake once I do wake up. I will fall back to sleep only to repeat the experience an hour or two later.

Recently my doctor decreased my synthroid and liothyronine dosage. I don't take any meds on Sundays and Thursdays. I do take 100mcgs. synthroid and 5 mcgs of generic cytomel on the other days.

If this anything anyone has experienced. I have Hashimoto's. My husband tried to wake me the other morning to say goodbye when he left for work and he couldn't wake me up. He got scared and checked my breathing to see if I was still alive.


----------



## peacesells560 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yep, it's definitely a symptom. Before I dropped out of high school {if I didn't drop out because of Hashimoto's, I probably would have gotten into Stanford or Yale, I actually got 960 on the SAT when I was in 7th grade}, I actually had to be woken up by having cold water poured on me! And then I would wake up in a really bad mood, lol. There were a couple times where I grabbed the water bottle and threw it across the room!


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Why are you not taking meds on certain days? I figured that those of us who have to take thyroid meds, have to everyday?? It might be best to get labs done again, it's possible you could be undermedicated(??) I don't know, I think it'd be scary to have such a hard time waking up likeyou are having, it'd make me investigate this further.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Absolutely have had that experience. And it is scary. (In fact, looking back on it, I probably should have gone to the hospital that day to get checked out.) At first I just thought I was getting sick or coming down with something. Little did I know! This happened to me several times when my TSH was climbing from the 2.7x to 3.x range. I likely was under-medicated, too. Finally went to urgent care a week or two later and they diagnosed me with Hashi's and upped my thyroid meds. from 50 mcg to 75 mcg levothyroxine.

The feeling was like you described, and not only that, but I was having trouble comprehending what my spouse was saying to me, and I could hardly utter any words back. Felt really spaced-out and groggy.

I agree -- it's probably time to get your labs re-checked. I, too, wonder why they don't have you on medication all week. (But I'm no doctor.) I believe my math below is correct. 25 mcg of Cytomel T3 is equivalent to potency of 100 mcg of T4 medication. So the 5 mcg of Cytomel you take is like taking an additional 20 mcg of T4.

(100 mcg x 5 days) / 7 days in week = 71 mcg Synthroid
(5 mcg Cytomel = 20 equivalency to T4 x 5 days) = 100 mcg / 7 days in week = 14 mcg Equivalent

So essentially, with them combined, you are taking roughly 85 mcg of T4 daily on average if you want to compare apples to apples. What I don't know is how those days when you *don't* take any medication is going to affect you. It could be playing into how you are feeling.


----------



## fiesta_greet (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Peaches,
I generally have those symptoms when I haven't been taking my meds regularly enough for a while. I think I'm probably not the most compliant person on this blog, LOL. My thyroid fluctuates quite slowly, I think. I've always been told that I need to take it regularly for a long time to make sure I stay healthy.

When it comes to comprehending what people say to me, that has only happened to me rarely, but it's quite annoying to have to ask several times what people say to me. Maybe I should wear my hearing aids a little bit more often, too. That way I can make a difference between not hearing and not comprehending. OOps when I read that again it sounds like I'm taking the mickey but I'm not.

Always make sure you're wary of symptoms of too high thyroxine, too. It's rather scary. Make sure that people around you know that you have a thyroid problem and what your symptoms can be. It can give more understanding, and they can be more aware or noticing your symptoms before you can.

Also I'm not a doctor, just experienced 36 years (nearly 37) of living without a thyroid


----------

